

Wooden Mirror - oladon
http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/featured/the-amazing-wooden-mirror/1425

======
julian37
This was a SIGGRAPH 2000 installation. As others have pointed out before, it
would be nice if postings of older stuff could say so in the title, as in "The
Amazing Wooden Mirror (1999)".

[http://www.siggraph.org/artdesign/gallery/S00/interactive/th...](http://www.siggraph.org/artdesign/gallery/S00/interactive/thumbnail16.html)

------
smallblacksun
It's not a mirror, its a video screen.

~~~
teaspoon
Also, it's not strictly wooden.

~~~
jdietrich
It's not really amazing, either.

~~~
etherael
"The " is not as linkbaity though.

------
Qz
Reminds me of the devices in _The Difference Engine_.

